# 2016 IRS Mileage Rate - 54 Cents



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

WASHINGTON - The Internal Revenue Service today issued the 2016 optional standard mileage rates used to calculate the deductible costs of operating an automobile for business, charitable, medical or moving purposes.

Beginning on Jan. 1, 2016, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car (also vans, pickups or panel trucks) will be:

54 cents per mile for business miles driven, down from 57.5 cents for 2015
19 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes, down from 23 cents for 2015
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations

The business mileage rate decreased 3.5 cents per mile and the medical, and moving expense rates decrease 4 cents per mile from the 2015 rates. The charitable rate is based on statute.

The standard mileage rate for business is based on an annual study of the fixed and variable costs of operating an automobile. The rate for medical and moving purposes is based on the variable costs.

https://www.irs.gov/uac/Newsroom/20...tes-for-Business-Medical-and-Moving-Announced


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The decline of gasoline was probably quite a bit more than .035 per mile. So excluding gasoline, costs likely increased a few cents per mile. Without the drop in gasoline prices, it might have been closer to .60 per mile.


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

Doesn't matter you find a way to deduct everything you get from uber period


----------

